# Random Guy Versus Judoka



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 18, 2012)

Over quickly.  What the point was, I do not know.  Sort of a foreign-language Jackass kind of thing, I guess.






[video=youtube_share;8goiUnrgwYE]http://youtu.be/8goiUnrgwYE[/video]


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Interesting that the random guy took his shoes off before attacking the judoist. Do we have any French (or whatever language that was) speakers?  I think the judoist said something like "... he really needs to work more on his break falls."  But I'm not sure.


----------



## lklawson (Oct 18, 2012)

Slightly modified O Soto Gari.  It's among the first techniques taught to white belts just through the door.

Normally I don't see it have such dump-him-on-his-head energy but then again, the random dude grabbed a hold just perfect for this and the Judoka is freaking huge in comparison.

Thanks.  I enjoyed that.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2012)

???


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 19, 2012)

Honestly, it looks like one of a number of shows where two people "dare" each other to do something, in this case, walk into a Judo dojo, and try to take down the champ there to see what happens. Think of it in the same vein as "Jackass". Nice, effortless throw, though... of course, the "attacker" is half the champ's size, and positioned himself to allow the champs grip quite nicely, but still, a good, effortless, smooth version of an Osoto Gari.


----------



## Meitetsu (Oct 19, 2012)

i want to put that in a loop forever


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks like that guys hoodie provided a very useful handle as well , probably would have helped magnify the force of the throw a bit and accounted for him almost being thrown on his head.
He might as well of gone in there with a length of rope tied around the back of his neck and said " Here, grab this"


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 19, 2012)

I have no idea why.... but that made me smile


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 19, 2012)

lklawson said:


> Slightly modified O Soto Gari.  It's among the first techniques taught to white belts just through the door.
> 
> Normally I don't see it have such dump-him-on-his-head energy but then again, the random dude grabbed a hold just perfect for this and the Judoka is freaking huge in comparison.
> 
> ...


Well, look at it this way. He walked through the door, and He 'taught' Him the O Soto Gari. Yes. Thats what happened.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 19, 2012)

I had to watch that again... and it still made me smile  ...and then I went on a web quest and found this

gonzague.tv

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x42u7u_defi-judo_fun

Gonzaga has a number of challenges. The challenge of the day is the ippon judo world champion Teddy Riner (129 kg and 2.04 m).

Challenges Gonzaga. Come with us to prepare the next challenge

http://www.youtube.com/user/gonzaguetv/feed


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 19, 2012)

Brutal.


----------



## frank raud (Oct 20, 2012)

oftheherd1 said:


> Interesting that the random guy took his shoes off before attacking the judoist. Do we have any French (or whatever language that was) speakers?  I think the judoist said something like "... he really needs to work more on his break falls."  But I'm not sure.



Not an exact translation, but more like " I wonder who that was."

Teddy Riner is 6'8" and 280 lbs. Not my first choice for someome to attack, never mind being 5 time world judo champion.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Oct 24, 2012)

haha Own-age!


----------



## chinto (Oct 29, 2012)

well, I would have been shocked if any judoka of black belt rank had not dumped him on the mat. considering the situation I am surprised he got off that light.  truly a case of stupidity on that clowns part.


----------

